# decoy question



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i live here in iowa and have been hunting turkey many years, but my question is on decoys. i ended up getting a boble head tom mounting a hen decoy. i have botten a boble head hen and 2 other style hen decoys and 1 jake. my question is, when is the best time to set this deocy up and does it hurt to have a couple other hens with it??

thanks thomas


----------

